# Elco recessed light fixtures



## Slider

Anyone ever use Elco recessed cans and/or trims. Wondering if they are a good product. Thanks for any help


----------



## Bkessler

That is all I use, and I like them a lot. They have a ton of different varieties at my local lighting shop.


----------



## Slider

Thanks for the info. They seemed cheaper than others I have been getting so I was not to sure. As long as they are a decent product and dont look like junk I am happy. I have been buying "Elite" brand but they seem to be priced way high at my local lighting store.


----------



## AMPELEC

i have tried both and I like the Elite brand better, because you can interchange most of the trims with most of the manufacturer's brands...
Elco is not interchangeable with others. Elite is about a $ 1.50 cheaper a can and trim than elco.

( I'm talking about 4" cans 120V old work cans because that's the only time we use them, i like using Halo cans for everything else)


----------



## Bkessler

I recently got some of the elite cans and liked them as well.


----------



## JamesINla

Elco mostly. I did a job not too long ago with 12 4" low voltage remod. A few were just dead, a few were eating up lamps in a few minutes. Correct dimmers were in place, wiring looked good, no noticeable difference. I was out of options short of tearing them all out. Got the bright idea to ask for the other guys invoices. And there it was, his last invoice which he charged for a call back, he wrote on one line, "installed new dimmers" Than charged 60 bucks per...

What he did was install standerard dimmers and not the Skylarks that I saw in their. Called tech support and asked the effects of this. He described my issues to a tee. Wound up tearing them all out and doing the Elcos. I had not used the low voltage ones before, I just don't like hot halogen in a house. However they have been performing great since.


----------



## Shockdoc

Slider said:


> Anyone ever use Elco recessed cans and/or trims. Wondering if they are a good product. Thanks for any help


Junk, Halo and Atlite. You'll still get the same job in the end between Elco and halo but I find the Halo cans are user/installer friendly , the extra buck or two paid eliminates aggravation and speedens up the install. I'll still use knock off elco trims over the Halos. Cans- Junk/ Trims- Good.


----------



## MDShunk

ABSOLUTE JUNK!!

Elco is bottom of the barrel stuff. Want to know a secret? Elco is the exact same can that is sold under the brand names Emerald and Commercial Electric in the big box stores.


----------



## Slider

Thanks :thumbsup:. I never ended up using those elco fixtures. I mostly use progress, lightolier or juno and some others now and then.


----------



## jwjrw

All I use is Halo. Good quality and easy to install. And all my customers love the white metal trims.


----------



## jbrookers

We use them every so often. They have a nice 6" to 4" LV conversion kit. Never had any problems with there stuff.


----------



## jbrookers

MDShunk said:


> ABSOLUTE JUNK!!
> 
> Elco is bottom of the barrel stuff. Want to know a secret? Elco is the exact same can that is sold under the brand names Emerald and Commercial Electric in the big box stores.


 I think commercial electric 6" remodel cans are great. Never had any problems with them.


----------



## kristy07

Elco Lighting has a good designs with high quality based on my experience. I have elco trims for almost a year and it still functions well. You can check on some reviews about Elco if your still not convince.


----------

